# very slow windows xp startup after installing service pack 3



## Dr.tweaker (Aug 17, 2008)

hi,i have recently installed service pack 3 for xp,after which the start up is getting delayed,the logon screen stays longer than usual,and also it takes a very long time to load all the servuces.I have disabled as many start up programmes as possible,checked for viruses,spywares(i use avg 8,avg anti spyware,windows defender)defragment hard disk,memory and registry regularly,optimized with every thing possible but not much has improved.My system specs are intel pentium D 2.8,1.5 gb ddr2 667 ram,windows xp professional sp3,


----------



## R2K (Aug 17, 2008)

Did u check the services running in the background

go to run-> type services.msc-> disable unwanted services.......

restart and see whether their is any difference


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 17, 2008)

R2K said:


> Did u check the services running in the background
> 
> go to run-> type services.msc-> disable unwanted services.......
> 
> restart and see whether their is any difference



+1

also.....u can open 'msconfig' by RUN command and modify the startup items....
hope this helps!


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Aug 17, 2008)

i tried disabling as many items as i can from msconfig but of no help.
@mukherjee from kolkata which area?


----------



## bukaida (Aug 20, 2008)

Donot remove services without knowing exactly what it does.You may endup crashing your OS. Use the software like system mechanics to do the job instead.


----------



## Roadripper (Aug 22, 2008)

even same thin happend wit me when i had SP3 RTM from MSDN Technet. then i edited some reg files to speed up check userinit.exe its is for windows logon just google u ll get answers...


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

Modify the Startup entries,Defragment the HDD,Defragment The Registry,Clean the registry.This should help.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2008)

1. XP SP3 doesn't speed up the comp by more than 7%.

2. Right-click on My Computer. Go to properties. 
    Click on the Advanced Tab. Click on Settings under Performance. 
    Click the Visual effects tab(comes by default). Click custom. Then un-check all of         them except the last one(last one is "use visual styles......"). 
    Now click the advanced tab and under Virtual memory, click the Settings option. 
    Click Custom, set initial-1024MB, set maximum-3072MB.

3. Defragment your hard drive using Defraggler or JK Defrag.

4. Right Click on C: drive and properties. Uncheck Indexing service and compress files options.

5. Use Auslogics Speed Boost.

6. Use CCleaner.

7. You may also surf for registry tweaks in the internet(Do this at your own risk).


----------



## Bryan Lynch (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi,
I optimized my PC for dis ...as i m also facing same problem...i think ur PC also facing different problem..& which slow down ur PC...u should fully optimize ur PC..there is this one application named Advanced System Optimizer..which can definitely help u in optimizing PC..as has loads of features.. like..
Registry Cleaner
Registry Optimizer
Disk Tool
Disk Optimizer
System Cleaner
System Protector
Driver Updater..
i m also using it for regular maintenance it a best optimization tool i used so far..! i haven't face any prob..after using this application..!!

U can download it 4m Cnet site.


----------



## acmz123 (Nov 30, 2010)

Actually this problem bothered me quite a long time too, but recently I find functional software which can fix all these problems just with one click: tuneup360, maybe you guys could have a try


----------

